# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إعراب كلمة " شيئا "

## أحمدهيثم

:فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إنهم لن يغنوا عنك من الله شيئا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

المشهور أنه مفعول به، لكن حقق ابن هشام في المغني أن نحو ذلك يعرب مفعولا مطلقا. قال: وممن قال بهذا الذي ذكرته الجرجاني وابن الحاجب في أماليه.

راجع مغني اللبيب الباب السادس عشر في التحذير من أمور اشتهرت  بين المعربين والصواب خلافها - الموضع السابع عشر.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

هل ذكر ابن هشام أنها مفعول مطلق أم نائب عن المفعول المطلق.
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيك.
لا يوجد في النحو ما يسمى بنائب المفعول المطلق.
ينظر للفائدة:
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showpost....02&postcount=9
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showpost....1&postcount=18

----------

